# Vapresso Gemini replacement glass



## MillerVape (15/10/16)

Hey guys I'm urgently looking for a Vapresso Gemini replacement glass please please help


----------



## Spydro (15/10/16)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...w=Vaporesso+Gemini+replacement+glass&_sacat=0


----------



## Soutie (15/10/16)

It might be a good idea to post this in the 'who has stock' section as vendors aren't allowed to reply here.

Maybe @Silver can help move it for you


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/16)

Soutie said:


> It might be a good idea to post this in the 'who has stock' section as vendors aren't allowed to reply here.
> 
> Maybe @Silver can help move it for you



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MillerVape (19/10/16)

Soutie said:


> It might be a good idea to post this in the 'who has stock' section as vendors aren't allowed to reply here.
> 
> Maybe @Silver can help move it for you


Thanks very much for your help, excuse me im new


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

MillerVape said:


> Thanks very much for your help, excuse me im new



It's all good, we were all new once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/12/16)

My gemini glass just cracked up yesterday. anyone local that can hook me up?


----------



## wiesbang (11/12/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> My gemini glass just cracked up yesterday. anyone local that can hook me up?


Hey bud. I have one that you can have

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

